# Easy Halloween DIY



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

View attachment 175566


View attachment 175565

Dollar Store Tray
"How To" Here....
http://www.craftyincrosby.com/2012/10/spooky-potion-bottles-and-dollar-store.html


----------

